# Guess the Voltage



## jar546 (Nov 24, 2018)

I think this my be a two-fer so let's try it out.

Question #1:  What voltage is this system?

Question #2:  Do you see any problems/ aka violations with this install in its current condition?

Enjoy!


----------



## ICE (Nov 24, 2018)

Alrighty then, I’ll guess that the voltage is AC.


----------



## ICE (Nov 24, 2018)

ICE said:


> Alrighty then, I’ll guess that the voltage is AC.


Did I win yet.  You have to pacifically tell me when I win.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 24, 2018)

Not specific enough.  More than enough info in the pic to determine the answer.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 24, 2018)

208y/120


----------



## jar546 (Nov 24, 2018)

chris kennedy said:


> 208y/120



Well that was an easy one.

Did you ever see a 120/240 3ph Delta (208 HL) with a pad mounted transformer from POCO?


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 24, 2018)

LauderAle


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 24, 2018)

And HBC
Two pad mounts at both locations


----------



## jar546 (Nov 24, 2018)

chris kennedy said:


> LauderAle


Special permission from FPL?  Special design?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 24, 2018)

NVM, just closed delta 120/240 3ph are not available pad mounted. My mistake.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 24, 2018)

It was there when we started the project.

The trannies were so old POCO swapped them out for new.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 24, 2018)

FYI for decision making:


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 24, 2018)

jar546 said:


> NVM, just closed delta 120/240 3ph are not available pad mounted. My mistake.



The Haste building down the street has a pole mnt closed delta, 3 trannies.

Only one I’ve seen.


----------



## HForester (Nov 24, 2018)

chris kennedy said:


> 208y/120



Wow. Above my experience....  Electrical questions are ...well..._electrifying_


----------



## steveray (Nov 27, 2018)

Is that "utility in" on the right side bottom?...Wondering why there is no ground...


----------



## jar546 (Nov 27, 2018)

steveray said:


> Is that "utility in" on the right side bottom?...Wondering why there is no ground...



That was a lot longer than I expected before someone picked up on the missing equipment grounding conductor


----------



## steveray (Nov 28, 2018)

Winning!


----------

